# The Tail Of Tuna



## Tuna (Dec 21, 2011)

I was dating a crazy ex girlfriend who lives in town houses which shared a parking lot. She told me about this skinny cat that looked like he was starving this was exactly 3 years ago in the winter -20. She told me that her neighbours got a dog awhile back and pretty much kept leaving the cat outside the house and not let it back in the house at all because of the new pet dog.

so this cat ended up being an outdoor cat and always stayed in the parking lot.

When I saw this cat.. I felt so bad because you could see the ribs as it was just so skinny. she told me that the other neighbours feed it as the owners completely didnt care. 
so I decided to take the cat with me in my cat and take it off the cold streets. You can say I stole the cat but the owners did not deserve him.
I named him tuna because I had a can of tuna in my car and thats the first
thing that I fed him. 

I did have alot of headache with him meowing to go outside all the time as he is using to the outside world. Also he used to leave his smelly mark everywhere around my house (I have 2 other cats) he stunk up my place really good and with lots of patients I finally got him to become a good cat. 

He does go outside sometimes but the funny thing is he would leave more than 6feet away from the house. I can only guess is because is scared to get lost as he knows what awaits him without me.

Unless I walk out of my house while he is outside than he will follow me to where ever I walk to. Almost dog like as he would stop if I stop or when I turn around to walk back he will walk back with me.. otherwise he would never walk more than 6feets away from my house without me walking by him to go further


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

He is ADORABLE! Look at him, he's so comfortable. Good on you for sticking with him through the marking issues.. Lots of people would have given up on him. Looks like it was well worth it though.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Great to hear that you saved him! He looks adorable too! Keep up the hard work! I'm sure he is now an angel to look after


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww, thanks for sharing!


----------

